# Brauche Beratung bei einer vorgenommenen PC Zusammenstellung



## Loki4444 (2. Juni 2014)

*Brauche Beratung bei einer vorgenommenen PC Zusammenstellung ca. 1100Euro*

Hallo ich hatte mich Anfang das Jahres mit einer PC Zusammenstellung befasst und hatte dann doch keine Zeit gehabt Ihn mir zubesorgen. Dies sollte jetzt aber bald geschehen. Ich hatte mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150
*
CPU-Kühler:* Enermax ETS-T40-TB oder Cooler Master Hyper T4 CPU habe eventuell auch an einen größeren gedacht wie den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev A oder vielleicht den Alpenföhn Brocken 2. Hoffe Ihr könnte mir da etwas weiter helfen.
*
Mainboard:* Asus H87-Pro (C2)
*
RAM*: 16 GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 2x8GB 1600 MHz

*GPU:* MSI N760 TwinFrozr 2GB5/OC, 2 GB DDR5

*Netzteil:* be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630Watt

*HDD:* Seagate Barracuda 7200 3TB SATA 6 Gb/s

*SSD*: Samsung SSD 840 Evp Basic 250 GB Sata 6 Gb/s

*Brenner:* LG BH16Ns40 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail

*Gehäuse*: Antec Performance One P-280


Würde mich sehr freuen über Rückmeldungen wie ihr die Zusammenstellung finden und was eventuell schon wieder nicht mehr Up-to-Date ist. bzw. welche Komponenten nicht mehr so gut im Preis-/Leistungssegment liegen.

Gerne nehme ich auch Alternativen für die Komponenten entgegen.

Desweiteren bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob die Prozessor und Grafikkarten Kombination die richtige Wahl für meine Anforderungen ist. Ich habe in letzterzeit kaum gespielt und bin daher kein high end Gamer., würde aber gerne mal wieder etwas zocken. Muss jetzt aber nicht alles auf der bestmöglichen Auflösung geschehen (Würde gerne mal Diabolo III spielen, was ich bisher noch nicht tun konnte).

Desweiteren würde ich allerdings auf ein möglichst leises System wert legen, welches möglichst schnell im Desktopbetrieb und auch gut für Fotobearbeitung ist. Daher ist meine Überlegung eventuell mehr Geld für einen besseren Prozessor (einen i7 ??) und weniger für die Grafikkarte auszugeben.

Zuletzt würde ich auch gerne eure Vorschläge entgegen nehmen bei welchen Anbieter ihr euren/diesen PC zusammen bauen lassen würdet. Weil ich selbst bin nicht ganz ungeschickt aber habs noch nie selbst gemacht und mir fehlt die Zeit mich einzulesen.

Freue mich also auf möglichst ausführliche und hilfreiche Bemerkungen


----------



## StiMiTim (2. Juni 2014)

Schau dir mal den Xeon 1230, diese CPU bietet wie der i7 Hyperthreading also 8 logische Threads mit 4 Kerne. Dabei hat dieser aber keine GPU in der CPU, aber da du eh eine externe GPU hast ist dies kein Problem.

Der Xeon ist das Preis-Leistungs/Wunder für Hyperthreading.
Siehe z.B: Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,


----------



## Enisra (2. Juni 2014)

mehr als 8GB RAM macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, weil Spiele immer noch nicht soviel nutzen
Auch ein BR-Brenner ist reichlich Sinnfrei, außer du produzierst jetzt des öfteren sehr Große Datenmenge


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2014)

Loki4444 schrieb:


> Hallo ich hatte mich Anfang das Jahres mit einer PC Zusammenstellung befasst und hatte dann doch keine Zeit gehabt Ihn mir zubesorgen. Dies sollte jetzt aber bald geschehen. Ich hatte mir folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150


 Der ist gut, und wenn du etwas drauflegst, hast Du den Xeon E3-1230*v3* mit 2 Threads pro Kern, also effektiv wie 8 Kerne und bei der Leistung eines i7-4770. 




> *
> CPU-Kühler:* Enermax ETS-T40-TB oder Cooler Master Hyper T4 CPU habe eventuell auch an einen größeren gedacht wie den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev A oder vielleicht den Alpenföhn Brocken 2. Hoffe Ihr könnte mir da etwas weiter helfen.


 Ein Brocken oder Macho macht nur Sinn, wenn Du übertakten willst, was aber eh nur mit nem anderen Board und einem 4670k oder 4770k geht. Ansonsten reichen auch günstigere locker aus für einen leisen Betrieb. Der Artic Freezer 13 *Co* kostet um die 25€ und soll auch leise sein. 



> *
> Mainboard:* Asus H87-Pro (C2)
> *
> RAM*: 16 GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 2x8GB 1600 MHz


 Wenn du nicht grad Videobearbeitung oder so was auf sehr hohem Niveau machst, reichen 8GB völlig aus auf absehbare Zeit. Bei so was wie Fotobearbeitung KÖNNTE es vlt auch was bringen - aber so viel, dass man es merkt? Glaub ich eher nicht... 




> *GPU:* MSI N760 TwinFrozr 2GB5/OC, 2 GB DDR5


 zu teuer - eine AMD R9 270X bringt die gleiche Leistung für ca 40€ weniger: MSI R9 270X Gaming 2G, Radeon R9 270X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V303-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder direkt eine R9 280 nehmen, die kostet nicht mehr als die GTX 760 und ist ein Stück besser. Die liegt zwischen der GTX 760 und der GTX 770.



> *Netzteil:* be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 630Watt


 da reicht auch die 530W-Version locker aus, selbst für eine evlt. später nachgekaufte stärkere Grafikkarte.



> *Brenner:* LG BH16Ns40 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail


 BluRay am PC macht an sich wenig Sinn. Auch zum Filme-Schauen: ein externer Player ist kaum teurer als ein BD-Brenner + eine funktionierende Software, da kannste auch gleich nen Player kaufen und musst nicht extra den PC anhaben, zumal es am PC immer noch mit manchen BluRays manchmal Probleme gibt.




> *Gehäuse*: Antec Performance One P-280


 ziemlich teuer für ein Gehäuse, und die Schalldämmung bringt bei modernen Grafikkarten und CPU-Lüfter an sich kaum was. Für 50-70€ würdest Du ein Gehäuse bekommen, das sicher auch nicht "lauter" ist. Zb das hier Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  sieht optisch auch ähnlich aus. Falls der Lüfter zu laut sein sollte, kann man für 6-10€ einen leiseren einbauen


----------



## Loki4444 (2. Juni 2014)

Hey erstmals danke für die Anregungen.

Nun noch ein paar Fragen:

Passt das Mainboard und der Xeon E3-1230*v3 *gut zusammen? oder gibt es da noch bessere alternativen?

Bei dem RAM hab ich halt überlegt, dass wenn ich jetzt 2x8 GB nehmen würde (statt 2x4GB), wäre ich bei einem späteren Aufrüsten nicht limitiert durch die 4 steckplätze und könnte die max. möglichen 32 GB ausschöpfen. Oder ist das auch in Zukunft völlig überdimensioniert?
Ich würde wenn nur einige Programme gleichzeitig laufen lassen, aber eher nur die standard programme (firefox, fotobearbeitung, musik, office...).

Wie sieht das denn bei der MSI R9 270X Gaming 2G, Radeon R9 270X, 2GB GDDR5 mit der Lautstärke aus? Hatte gelesen, dass die MSI N760 TwinFrozr 2GB5/OC, 2 GB DDR5 schön leise sein soll?

Und das Netzteil mit 530 Watt reicht auch für die zwei Laufwerke und Brenner usw.??

Und danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort! Das Corsair Gehäuse sieht auch interessant aus!


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2014)

Loki4444 schrieb:


> Hey erstmals danke für die Anregungen.
> 
> Nun noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Passt das Mainboard und der Xeon E3-1230*v3 *gut zusammen? oder gibt es da noch bessere alternativen?


 Grundsätzlich passen alle Sockel 1150 Mainboard problemlos mit dem Xeon zusammen. Der Xeon ist technisch nichts anderes als ein Core i7, nur dass er keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat und 0,1GHz weniger Takt, was man nicht merken wird. Es gibt aber auch gute Boards für weniger, zB ein ASRock H87 Pro4 - solange ein Board nicht an der Ausstattung irgendwas wichtiges NICHT hat, was Du brauchst, sind an sich alle so ab ca 60€ gut genug. 





> Bei dem RAM hab ich halt überlegt, dass wenn ich jetzt 2x8 GB nehmen würde (statt 2x4GB), wäre ich bei einem späteren Aufrüsten nicht limitiert durch die 4 steckplätze und könnte die max. möglichen 32 GB ausschöpfen. Oder ist das auch in Zukunft völlig überdimensioniert?


 Bis auf irgendwelche Spezialprogramme kann man noch nicht mal ansatzweise sagen, ob 16GB mal Sinn machen, solange die CPU noch gut genug ist   soll heißen: falls mal 32GB Sinn machen, ist 100%ig der Xeon schon zu alt für die Software bzw das Game, in dem die 32GB was bringen. 




> Ich würde wenn nur einige Programme gleichzeitig laufen lassen, aber eher nur die standard programme (firefox, fotobearbeitung, musik, office...).


 Da brauchst Du an sich nicht so viel RAM. Wenn du unbedingt willst und dich sichererer fühlst, nimm halt 2x8GB. Ich hab auch 2x8GB, allerdings kosteten die damals (Anfang 2013) nur 70€   Und da waren die 35€ Aufpreis dann ein Klacks, da ich sowieso insgesamt 500€ ausgegeben hatte für neue Teile. 




> Wie sieht das denn bei der MSI R9 270X Gaming 2G, Radeon R9 270X, 2GB GDDR5 mit der Lautstärke aus? Hatte gelesen, dass die MSI N760 TwinFrozr 2GB5/OC, 2 GB DDR5 schön leise sein soll?


 die modernen Karten mit 2 Lüftern sind eigentlich alle leise. Und ob Nvidia oder AMD: die Karten von MSI sind bei der Kühlung sehr ähnlich, genau wie zB die von Asus untereinander, oder die von Gigabyte. Sapphire zB hat wiederum mehrere Kühl-Arten, aber auch die sind an sich alle recht ruhig.

Ohne Last sind die modernen Karten sowieso alle leise, mit Last sind manche was lauter als andere, aber auch nicht "laut" - wenn Du grad tippst, wird Dein tippen jedenfalls das Lautere sein   zudem kannst Du per Tool wie zB MSI-Afterburner die Lüfterkurve auch anpassen, denn viele Karten sind ab Werk zu sehr auf "niedrige Temperatur" abgestimmt, weil das werbewirksam ist. Da dreht der Lüfter dann mit hörbaren 50%, nur damit die Temperatur bei 60 Grad bleibt. Dabei vertragen die Karten auch über 80 Grad, und bei nur 40% Speed = sehr leise wird die Karte dann auch nur 70 Grad warm, was kein Problem ist. So hab ich das mit meiner Gigabyte 7950 gemacht, die ist bis 45% unhörbar (muss manchmal nachsehen, ob der PC überhaupt an ist, wenn der Monitor in den Standby gegangen ist  ) und wird dann recht schnell deutlich hörbar. Aber auch bei Last reichen 40% bei meiner Karte aus - die ist btw. sehr ähnlich mit der R9 270X von der Leistung her.

Hier hast Du auch einige Meinungen zur der MSI 270x: http://www.alternate.de/MSI/R9-270X-Gaming-Grafikkarte/html/product/1104403?  und bei dem Shop findest Du auch zu anderen 270x-Modellen Meinungen. 




> Und das Netzteil mit 530 Watt reicht auch für die zwei Laufwerke und Brenner usw.??
> 
> Und danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort! Das Corsair Gehäuse sieht auch interessant aus!


 Ein moderner PC mit nem Intel und selbst einer stärkeren Karte als der R9 270X verbraucht nicht mehr als 350W bei vollster Last. 

Nur weil der Watt-Wert bei Netzteilen aus der Summe von drei getrennten Bereichen (3,3 / 5 / 12 Volt) besteht, musst Du überhaupt zur Sicherheit mehr als 400W nehmen. Denn manche Netzteile mit zB 400W haben die Watt so verteilt, dass zB bei Last der 12V-Bereich ausgelastet ist, und wenn dann der PC nur ein einziges Watt mehr dort braucht, schafft das Netzteil dies nicht. Da nutzt es dann auch nichts, dass das 400W-Netzteil vielleicht erst 250W verbraucht und bei 3,3 und 5V noch 150W "übrig" hat.

530W reichen aber locker, auch wenn du noch 2-3 weitere Festplatten und eine viel stärkere Grafikkarte einbaust.


----------



## Loki4444 (4. Juni 2014)

Wie sieht es denn mit einem CPU-Lüfter für den Xeon E3-1230*v3 aus? *Irgendwelche besonderen Vorschläge, möchte einen möglichst leisen Lüfter haben.

Kann noch wer etwas zu den von mir ausgesuchten HDD und SSD machen? Sind die gut? Oder gibt es da Preis-Leistungstechnisch bessere?

Desweiteren habt ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungen bei einem online Kauf eures selbstzusammen gestellten PC's gemacht. Würde ihn ganz gerne zusammenbauen lassen.
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen wo es einen Guten Service und gute Preise gibt?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2014)

Also, es gibt leise Kühler ab ca 15€ - zB bei Artic Freezer 13 Co (das Co ist wichtig) für 25€ weiß ich, dass der schon sehr leise ist. Und falls es einem immer noch zu laut wird, kann man auch den Lüfter wechseln. Ich hab einen Xigmatek Dark-Knight damals aus optischen Gründen geholt, obwohl der für seine 35€ im Vergleich zu anderen in dem Preisbereich nicht BESONDERS leise war - zuerst war der einwandfrei, aber  nachdem ich eine neue SEHR leise Grafikkarte (auch durch Lüfteranpassung) hatte und da meine Gehäuselüfter auch fast unhörbar waren, konnte ich plötzlich den Lüfter vom Darkknight hören - nicht laut, aber so ein leises nerviges "schaben" - habe dann einen Lüfter für 10€ geholt und den Lüfter vom Darkknight ersetzt, und dann war der ganze PC echt nur noch ein leises Rauschen  

HDD und SSD sind okay, bei der HDD einfach nur schauen: 7200 U/Min, SATA3 - alles andere ist egal. Und SSD: die Crucial m500 zB ist auch sehr gut und noch günstiger, oder von Adadta die Premier-Serie, oder auch die Mushkin Chronos Enhanced


----------



## Loki4444 (8. Juni 2014)

Hey nochmal eine Frage bin im Netzt noch über den neueren Xeon E3-1231 v3 gestoßen und der kostet das gleiche? Hat im Takt je 0,1 GHz mehr gibt es da irgendeine Haken?


----------



## Enisra (8. Juni 2014)

das dürfte "nur" der Haswell-Refresh sein bei dem eigentlich nur geringfügige änderungen gemacht wurden,


----------



## Loki4444 (8. Juni 2014)

ja genau soll der Haswell-Refresh sein und hat 0,1 GHz mehr ansonsten wahrscheinlich kein unterschied oder?


----------



## Enisra (8. Juni 2014)

ja doch, eine besseres Übertragung der Abwärme von Chip zur Oberfläche, daher kann man schon den nehmen


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2014)

Du musst aber beim Mainboard schauen, ob es den schon "kennt" - siehe Herstellerseite des Boards.  Wenn es ein 80er-Chipsatz hat (H87 Z87 usw.) kann es sein, dass ein BIOS-Update nötig ist. Da die CPU aber nur eine SEHR geringe Änderung zum 1230 ist, müsste der PC so oder so auf jeden Fall starten - könnte ohne Update lediglich sein, dass der Name der CPU nicht korrekt erfasst wird und vlt der Tubotakt nicht korrekt ist oder so was.


Ich bin aber nicht sicher, ob Enisra überhaupt recht hat mit der Wärme, denn mir wäre das neu mit der Wärmeabgabe. ^^  Die TDP des 1231 ist zumindest die gleiche wie beim 1230, das ist quasi ein Wert für "welche Kühlleistung brauche ich im Worst Case?". Und hier http://www.computerbase.de/2014-05/intel-xeon-e3-1231-v3-nachfolger-1230-test/5/  ist die Temperatur beider CPUs quasi identisch. Wenn überhaupt, dann ist es vielleicht so, dass der Lüfter beim 1231 dann ein BISSchen langamer drehen braucht - aber  ich denke auch nicht, dass Du deswegen statt zB 1200 U/min beim CPULüfter nur 600 haben wirst   Vlt. verwechselt er das mit core i5/i7 vs Xeon? Denn der Xeon hat keine Grafikeinheit und kann daher im Zweifel etwas kühler bleiben.


Ich würd es aber so oder so vom Preis abhängig machen, welchen Du dann genau nimmst. Denn auch wenn der neue etwas leichter zu kühlen ist: es gibt mit dem älteren keinerlei Probleme wegen der Temps


----------



## Enisra (9. Juni 2014)

naja, ich habs halt so für einen Runtergebrochen, der jetzt nicht die Fachbegriffe kennt
weil ich glaube es hätt ihm wenig gesagt wenn ich angefangen hätte das die WLP zwischen Die und Heatspreader geändert wurde


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ich habs halt so für einen Runtergebrochen, der jetzt nicht die Fachbegriffe kennt
> weil ich glaube es hätt ihm wenig gesagt wenn ich angefangen hätte das die WLP zwischen Die und Heatspreader geändert wurde



schon klar, aber hast Du denn irgendwo gelesen, dass es wirklich was bringt? Ich nämlich nicht


----------



## Enisra (9. Juni 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> schon klar, aber hast Du denn irgendwo gelesen, dass es wirklich was bringt? Ich nämlich nicht



in der letzten PCGH haben die einen Test mit der aktuellen Generation gemacht und den Refresh "simuliert"
es bringt schon was, aber man darf freilich keine Wunder erwarten


----------



## svd (9. Juni 2014)

Ein Jammer, zumindest die K Ableger, die eindeutig Enthusiasten ansprechen, könnten wieder auf Lot umgestellt werden. 
Aber weltweit werden wohl 90% der Prozessoren sowieso nur mit dem boxed Kühler laufen. 
Den Normalo kümmert die Temperatur eh nicht, der Gamer hat einen guten Luft- oder Wasserkühler, der Extreme zusätzlich den Prozessor geköpft...


----------



## Enisra (9. Juni 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ein Jammer, zumindest die K Ableger, die eindeutig Enthusiasten ansprechen, könnten wieder auf Lot umgestellt werden.
> Aber weltweit werden wohl 90% der Prozessoren sowieso nur mit dem boxed Kühler laufen.
> Den Normalo kümmert die Temperatur eh nicht, der Gamer hat einen guten Luft- oder Wasserkühler, der Extreme zusätzlich den Prozessor geköpft...



wut? 
Grade die sich einen K kaufen sind doch die, die Wert auf die Temp legen müssen


----------



## svd (9. Juni 2014)

Ach so, tut leid, das war jetzt missverständlich geschrieben. Ich meinte, dass 90% aller Intel Prozessoren, nicht nur auf die Ks bezogen, also auch jene in den Bürorechnern etc., stock laufen. 

Die Bibel meint zwar, der gute Hirte würde die restliche Herde stehen lassen um das eine verlorene Schaf zu suchen... in der Realität ist das einfach Blödsinn.
Wegen dem einen Schaf gibt Intel kein Geld für Lot aus, wenn die restlichen Schafe nicht mehr als WLP brauchen.


----------



## Enisra (9. Juni 2014)

ja ne, ich hab dich schon verstanden
Klar, nen Bürorechner kommt ja eh nie in die Bereiche wo ein anderer Kühler als der Boxed nicht mehr taugt und die WLP nen unterschied macht
aber wenn dir einen K kaufst, ist ja die Chance dass der auch außerhalb der Spezifikationen betrieben wird nun nicht gerade klein, ich mein, dafür sind die Dinger doch da?


----------



## svd (9. Juni 2014)

Ja, eben. Für die hätten sie ja auf die SandyBridge Variante mit dem Lötzinn zurückgreifen können.
Naja, was willst du machen.  Aber so oder so muss der Prozessor ja nicht, auf Teufel komm raus, unter 60°C bleiben, hehe.
Es bleibt halt ein Makel, der einem sehr guten Produkt die Perfektion vermasselt.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2014)

Also, wer nen k kauft und übertaktet, der holt auch nen ordentlichen Kühler um die 35-40€, und die sind heutzutage so gut, dass auch mit den "heißen" Haswells es sicher nicht WEGEN der Temp Probleme gibt    Low-Temp-Paranoids, die aus psychologischen Gründen keine Temps über 60 ertragen, schauen freilich in die Röhre...


----------



## Enisra (9. Juni 2014)

ja Herb, aber warum nicht 42 anstatt 46 haben


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja Herb, aber warum nicht 42 anstatt 46 haben


Ich sag ja: hängt nur vom Preis ab. Wenn es nix/kaum was ausmacht, dann nimmt man den 1231. Und ich hatte ja einen Test verlinkt: da gibt es keine Unterschiede bei den Temps zwischen dem 1230 und 1231, der neue ist an sich sogar ein Grad wärmer. Vlt dreht der Lüfter dafür dann etwas weniger schnell, aber ich sag mal: so was interessiert echt vlt. 0,001% der Haswell-Nutzer


----------



## Loki4444 (10. Juni 2014)

Hey Danke für eure Kommentare.

Ich würde mir gerne den 1231 zulegen,da er das gleiche kostet wie der 1230 bei alternate, habt ihr eventuell einen guten Vorschlag für ein Mainboard? Ich habe gelesen, dass der Prozessor von dem Chipsatz H97 direkt unterstützt wird. Desweiteren nochmal die Frage welchen Kühler ihr nehmen würdet, da der boxed ziemlicher Mist sein soll? Und auch welche WLP ihr benutzen würdet, falls ich ihn selbst montieren muss?

grüße


----------



## Enisra (10. Juni 2014)

naja, der Boxed ist kein Mist, man könnte den Verwenden, aber ein Großer Lüfter hat Lautstärkevorteile und auch bessere Kühlreserven, außerdem gehen mir zumindest die blöden Pushpins auf den Senkel


----------



## svd (10. Juni 2014)

Die Mainboardhersteller wissen eigentlich eh schon länger vom Haswell Refresh. Du kannst auch bei einem interessanten H87 Board nachsehen, ob die
aktuelle BIOS Version die neuen Chips schon unterstützt.

Sonst würde ich zB einfach das "ASRock H97 Pro4" nehmen. Die H87 Variante davon ist ein beliebtes und zuverlässiges Board.

Als Kühler würde ich einfach einen "Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO" nehmen, der reicht völlig. Das CO steht für "Continuous Operation", ist, dem Namen nach,
also für den Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt und mit einem japanischen Lüfter mit supertollem Lager ausgestattet.
Kann natürlich reines Marketinggeblubber sein, in Tests schneidet er trotzdem gut ab.  Aber auch der "13 Pro" wäre in Ordnung, falls der CO in deinem
Shop nicht lagernd wäre. Der unterscheidet sich vom Normalo 13 nur dadurch, dass er einen 120mm anstatt 90mm Lüfter hat, glaube ich.

Ach ja, die Arctic Kühler kommen mit der hauseigenen MX-4 (oder MX-2) Wärmeleitpaste. Die durchaus auf Niveau von Arctic (nicht verwandt) Silver 5, wenn 
nicht sogar einen Tick besser, ist. Trocknen nicht aus und brauchen keine Burn-In Phase, bis sie ihre volle Leistungsfähigkeit entfalten.


----------



## Loki4444 (10. Juni 2014)

Hey nochmal eine weitere Frage:

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir jetzt eine R9 270X oder eine R9 280 zulegen soll, da die P/L bei dei GTX 760 ja nicht so gut sein soll? Wollte so um die 200 +/-30 € ausgeben.
Was haltet ihr den von der GeForce bzw. Radeon? Gibt es da große Unterschiede warum man zu einem der beiden Hersteller tendieren sollte?
Hatte gelesen, dass die Radeons gerade im Office-Betrieb stormstarender sein sollen?
Und ich blicke bei den ganzen auf dem Markt angebotenen Modellen nicht ganz durch. Eventuell kann mir ja jemand helfen und mir gute Modelle zu der R9 270X bzw R280 vorschlagen, sie sollten unter Last möglichst leise sein.

Grüße


----------



## Loki4444 (10. Juni 2014)

ahh noch was vergessen, lohnt sich der Preisaufschlag zwischen der R9 270X zu der R9 280? An sich hört sich ist der Grafikspeicherunterschied von 2 auf 3Gb ja interessant oder?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2014)

Die GB bei der Grafikkarte sollten an sich locker reichen, aber wenn Du um die 200€ ausgeben wolltest und Dir die 280X nen Tick zu teuer ist, kannst Du ruhigen gewissens die R9 280 ohne X nehmen. Es gibt aber teilweise auch schon zB ne PowerColor R9 280X für 220-230€, ist also nicht weit weg von 200€. In jedem Fall leise sind aber - egal von 270x, 280 oder 280x - die MSI und Asus mit 2 Lüftern, oder auch ne Gigabyte mit 3 Lüftern. Alle kann man auch per Tool etwas leiser machen, indem man den Lüfterspeed anpasst. Oft drehen die nämlich recht schnell, nur damit marktingwirksam die Karte zB maximal 60 Grad wamr wird - wenn Du aber den Lüfter so einstellst, dass er erst ab zB 80 Grad schneller dreht und vorher nur bei 40%, dann ist die Karte fast lautlos, UND das reicht idR auch aus, um die Karte bei lockeren und ungefährlichen 70 Grad zu halten. Selbst die 80 sind noch nicht gefährlich, nur sollte man da halt dann per Lüfter was nachhelfen  

Beim Kühler machst Du mit dem 13 Co nix falsch. Extra Wärmeleitpaste brauchst Du aber an sich nicht, da ist bei Kühlern an sich immer ein kleines Päckchen dabei, von dem man noch nich mal ansatzweise den ganzen Inhalt braucht.


----------



## Loki4444 (10. Juni 2014)

Habe gelsen, dass auch boards mit Z97 chipsatz verwendet werden für den Prozessor.Mir ist nicht ganz klar worin der Unterschied zwischen H97 und Z97 liegt?


----------



## svd (10. Juni 2014)

Kurz gesagt, ist es mit Z Chipsatz Mainboards leichter, zu übertakten. Falls du das nicht vorhast, ist eigentlich auch keines notwendig.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juni 2014)

Jo, der Z97 bietet mehr für Übertakter - wer übertakten WILL, der sollte ein Z97 nehmen und eine passende CPU. Alle anderen nehmen einfach ein Board, was ihnen zusagt und alle nötigen Anschlüsse bietet, egal ob Z oder H


----------

